# Who Is the best 205-Pounder in MMA today?



## Dragon Fist (Sep 6, 2005)

Here are a couple of names, which one would you thing is the best?

Chuck Liddell?

Wanderlei Silva?

Quinton Jackson?

Ricardo Arona?

Vitor Belfort?

Tito Ortiz?

Mauricio Rua?

 Alistair Overeem?

Randy Couture?

Hidehiko Yoshida?


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 6, 2005)

Liddell
 Couture
 Silva

 I'd say anyone one of those could beat either of the other two, just depends who's having the better day...

 As a technically skilled fighter Couture is the strongest IMO, but his age has got to be becoming an issue, and after how quickly Liddell KOed him last time his chin has probably softened up a little.

 Silva is good, but I do think the LHW division is stronger in the UFC, Silva just hasn't had to fight the same level of competition.  Would be a good fight if he ever got in a ring with Liddell or Couture.  And if it did happen rules and ring would play a role and the only way we'd have a definitive answer is if someone won on the others turf.

 Belfort is a bit of a wild card and has this ability to completely flatten people out of no where, but lacks the consistancy in doing it.


----------



## tomthlee (Sep 6, 2005)

I don't think Couture's age is an issue right now. I just think his head wasn't in the game at the time and he got clocked by a really good striker. He's still in excellent shape (just look at him) and he won his last fight at UFC 54. So I think he'll still be in the game for another four or five years.

 Tom



			
				Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Liddell
> Couture
> Silva
> 
> ...


----------



## NotQuiteDead (Sep 6, 2005)

I don't know who I think is the best, but a couple other guys you might consider are Mauricio Rua and Renato Sobral.


----------



## ace (Sep 27, 2005)

Dragon Fist said:
			
		

> Here are a couple of names, which one would you thing is the best?
> 
> Chuck Liddell?
> 
> ...



I think this is a matter of opinion. 
My reason of thought is Pride & the UFC have differnt Rules.
Also it's differnt Fighting in a Cage then in a Ring.

My opinion is Pride is better.
A lot comes down to the Rules. :asian:


----------



## Dragon Fist (Sep 27, 2005)

ace said:
			
		

> I think this is a matter of opinion.
> My reason of thought is Pride & the UFC have differnt Rules.
> Also it's differnt Fighting in a Cage then in a Ring.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you about the rules and he difference between the cage and ring.

in your opinion, who of all the light heavyweights out there,  is the best.

which one of these guys can do well in the two kinds of rings and rules?


----------



## ace (Sep 27, 2005)

Dragon Fist said:
			
		

> I totally agree with you about the rules and he difference between the cage and ring.
> 
> in your opinion, who of all the light heavyweights out there,  is the best.
> 
> which one of these guys can do well in the two kinds of rings and rules?




Well as a fan & a Fighter I have seen a lot of grate fighters.

But some of the guy's are still up & coming in the public Eye 
BJ Penn,Fabino Iha are Grate.


Not in the public Eye Some of the top Lightweights
Jason Dent
 Dan Hawley
Luke Spencer

As a lightweight I would like to think IM doing OK.

Of the Fighters in Lightheavy Weight
Chuck, Vanderlay & Ricardo Arona are Grate but there are many more.


----------

